# [SOLVED] dynamic link library mss32.dll problem



## kierbenz

good day.

just now i installed my new operating system which is windows 7. My problem is that i cant play the CallOfDuty Modern Warfare 2 but i could play the Modern Warfare 1 and any other games. Im actually getting this kind of message:

The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll.

i found someone with the same problem as i, (dynamic link library) but not [email protected] The solution to his was downloading mss32.dll and putting it in the windows/system32 folder. i tried it but didnt seem to fix my problem. i hope someone would answer. thank you.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: dynamic link library mss32.dll problem*

Hello Kierbenz,

Could I have your System specs?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU

Does COD MW2 install in a steam folder or does it install somewhere esle?
You could try copying mss32.dll to your MW2 folder.


----------



## kierbenz

*Re: dynamic link library mss32.dll problem*

yes i have copied the mss32.dll file in both system32 and mw2 folder. here are my specs:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz

2gb of ram

NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT

im sorry, irdk where to find my motherboard and psu specs but im sure my motherboard is emaxx since it appears on boot. does my specs have something to do with this? cuz it still runs perfectly on my xp before.


----------



## Elvenleader3

*Re: dynamic link library mss32.dll problem*

Hey kierbenz,

Use Everest in my signature to find out your motherboard. Go to Computer then Summary.

For your PSU, take the side off of your computer and take a picture and post it here.


----------



## kierbenz

*Re: dynamic link library mss32.dll problem*

here it is:

--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v5.30.1900
Benchmark Module 2.4.273.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Computer KIER-PC
Generator Kier
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600 (Win7 RTM)
Date 2010-03-24
Time 19:33


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI x86-based PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Service Pack [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385
DirectX DirectX 11.0
Computer Name KIER-PC
User Name Kier
Logon Domain [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time 2010-03-24 / 19:33

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2600 MHz (13 x 200) 5000+
Motherboard Name Emaxx EMX-MCP61P/S-AVL
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce 6100-4xx, AMD Hammer
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM1: DNHMAU1GC8FER0-A6 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM2: DNHMAU1GC8FER0-A6 [ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type Award (08/11/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (1024 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (1024 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (M0992JA003088)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter nVIDIA nForce 6100-400/405/420/430 (MCP61) - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Storage Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Disk Drive MAXTOR S TM3160815AS SCSI Disk Device (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A ATA Device (DVD+R9:16x, DVD-R9:12x, DVD+RW:22x/8x, DVD-RW:22x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ]
D: (NTFS) 100.2 GB (40.4 GB free)
Total Size [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primary MAC Address 00-E0-B1-05-26-60
Network Adapter Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Network Adapter Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller nVIDIA nForce 6100-400/405/420/430 (MCP61) - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA nForce 6100-400/405/420/430 (MCP61) - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device Generic Bluetooth Radio
USB Device USB Input Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG
DMI System Manufacturer Unknow
DMI System Product Unknow
DMI System Version Unknow
DMI System Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Emaxx Technologies, Inc
DMI Motherboard Product EMX-MCP61P/S-AVL
DMI Motherboard Version Ver1.0
DMI Motherboard Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Manufacturer nVIDIA
DMI Chassis Version Unknow
DMI Chassis Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 4 / 2


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DELETED for space (i think they wont come in any use*


----------



## kierbenz

*Re: dynamic link library mss32.dll problem*

bump. help anyone?:wave:


----------



## McNinja

*Re: dynamic link library mss32.dll problem*

Use Revo Uninstaller to uninstall the game and reinstall it. It'll get rid rid of any trace of it so you'll have a clean slate.


----------



## kierbenz

*Re: dynamic link library mss32.dll problem*

i actually fixed this problem by copying the mss32.dll file from the cod4 mw1 folder then pasted on the mw2. and it works! yay. thanks alot for your efforts guys. i know you did yer best. thanks. 

best regards
kier


----------



## blackghost

when I open the iw5sp.exe to play CoD MW3,I got a massage.it says:
iw5sp.exe-Entry point not found
The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll.
PLZ HELP ME SOLVING THIS PROB.


----------

